Ask HN: What are some non-FAANG companies with great engineering culture? - gtirloni
======
sethammons
Twilio SendGrid

------
muffa
Ericsson

------
chmielewski
OVH

------
nilmanush
Seagate

------
tailaiw
arundo analytics

